# Ideas for keeping toddler busy on plane



## flatstanley72 (Jan 9, 2007)

I am looking for some ideas for keeping a toddler busy on an airplane. We are getting ready to fly to Florida with our 20-month-old DD, which will involve 2 two-hour flights with a short layover in between. What has worked well for you on plane trips?

Thanks!
Kim


----------



## JaneSmith1010 (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm taking a couple of flights tomorrow with my 19mo DS. He is a major squirmer and in a fit throwing phase right now. However, I do what I can to keep him entertained by watching what his interests are at this particular point in his development. He loves watching people, reading books, listening to music and rolling his toy cars around everything. So, I'm packing snacks for him, a few toy cars, alot of books and a portable DVD player. Honestly though, regardless of what we mommies try to distract them with, if they're throwing a fit they're throwing a fit and other passengers (within reason) need to try to understand









My trip sounds a lot like yours. I booked an hour lay over to give DS time to run around in between flights and just stay attentive to him during the flights. The parents I've noticed that have a really hard time with their kids are the ones who don't want to pay any attention to their children or interact with them through the flights. The kids get bored and act up, and then get scolded and start screaming.


----------



## greeny (Apr 27, 2007)

DVD player and a bunch of movies/cartoons/shows


----------



## Passionate*Mama (Jul 13, 2007)

My last plane trip DD was 19 months old. One of the things that helped a ton was putting her CD's on my Ipod and just letting her hold it. I think she would change songs every couple of seconds so she was more entertained by what she could do with it then actually listening to the songs but it was new to her and really helped a lot. Other then that she did really well but we still went insane! sorry I can't offer too much help!


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

My friend flew internationally. She bought some small Thomas train cars and some regular cars. She said he literally played with them for hours. He will be to in July.


----------



## alfabetsoup (Jun 13, 2005)

STICKERS. Coloring books and crayons. Sometimes you can get children's magazines in the airport and they have interesting toys and stickers in them--sesame street or whatever (not something I'd normally spend money on but desperate times etc.)

We've flown a lot in the past 6 months and it's never as bad as you think it will be. Bring snacks and lots of water. A friend of mine's DD was kept occupied for an entire 5-hour flight with one sport-top bottle of Evian!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Lots of little things! We are flying next week and I'm preparing my bag for DD2. I have stickers, a new pad of paper to mark on, with new crayons and markers of course, a coloring book of animals, several little board books, a small ball (for use during layovers in the airport), a couple little cars, Little People animals, magnetic little dolls, snacks, and more things that I can't remember. Once during a long delay on the plane with DD1 as a young toddler, we kept her entertained with string, clothespins, and putting little pieces of paper into a water bottle.


----------



## orangekoolaid (May 21, 2006)

in addition to the toys we brought on which DD wasn't too interested in because there were more interesting things on the plane, such as:

-ice and a little bit of water with a straw
-the throw up bag (pretend it's a puppet)
-we got up and walked around when we were allowed and waved to all the passengers. I know some parents don't agree with this but I found it very helpful.
-looking outside the window helped.

not sure where your layover is but some airports have play areas for kids


----------



## esokitty (Apr 28, 2007)

We flew from Boston to Las Vegas when DS was 15 months. I packed the mother of all bags, complete with:

Color wonder markers and pad
aquadoodle travel pad
new books he'd never seen to keep him interested
multiple snacks - enough to offer a new snack every 30 minutes, each in individual packaging (fun to open)
a pill box - like one of those weekly dohickeys with all the doors - each compartment had an M&m, cracker, or sticker in it, so he could open and discover a present
little new toys that I didn't care if he dropped/kept, wrapped up as presents.
foam stickers
post it notes

I was the most prepared mommy traveller ever, and the he just slept for the entire flight!

Good luck!


----------



## MamieCole (Jun 1, 2007)

I second all the recs for new toys they haven't seen.

I have flown with my 19mo DS several times, most recently last month. I usually go to the dollar store and stock up on thing like post-its, stickers, and other things that I don't mind losing. One thing that he really loved was a small toiletry bag that had a lot of compartments that zipped. I put items in each compartment. He spent a lot of time putting things in and taking things out.

The pill-box thing is a great idea.

The best toy of all though, hands down, is the window shade on the plane.







Up, down, up, down... hours of entertainment.

We've been pretty fortunate in our travels. DS usually nurses and sleeps for most of the duration of the flight. Guess it is the white noise.

Just arm yourself with as many novelty things as possible and even is you LO doesn't sleep, you'll be prepared.


----------



## sun-shine01 (Aug 9, 2002)

I flew about 15 round-trip flights from NC to Texas when my DD was smaller - the best thing on a plane is PlayDough (sp)


----------



## Qestia (Sep 26, 2005)

I buy a lot of tiny toys (like a pack of finger puppets from ikea for $3) and wrap each one individually. It takes a long time to unwrap them all.


----------



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

We got a small magnadoodle and would play this simple game where I'd draw something and DS had to guess what it was. Also, he liked it when I'd write numbers and letters on there for him to name.

edit: Oh and we did this "no nap" thing...if the flight were at, say, 2PM, I'd ride in the back with him in the car on the way to the airport and keep him occupied so he wouldn't fall asleep. He would get a bit cranky at the airport but it was worth it when he'd sleep for an hour and a half or so in his carseat on the plane!


----------



## SpaceAngel401 (Nov 26, 2007)

Tape. Plain old masking or scotch tape.

Put some of the ice from your drink on the tray for the little one.


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

I was wondering the same thing and got some ideas from this article. It's an amusing read, too. =-)

http://hubpages.com/hub/air_travel_with_toddler

My favorite idea is to take new toys. We bought a small airplane for our DD and she fascinated, and we spent a long time going over the names for all the parts of the plane I knew. Then, I realized, I had a lot to learn about planes. :LOL


----------



## mamak05 (Mar 20, 2006)

Just to add a couple things not mentioned:

bubble wrap and a tiny thing of playdoh and a plastic knife!

First pop all bubbles on the bubble wrap, next put it down on the tray, then put playdoh on top and spend at least an hour cutting it with the plastic knife. When done put away the playdoh and wrap any remaining tiny bits up in the bubble wrap.

Food and airplane ice water are also major occupiers of time.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

We only fly JetBlue, so there's the TV thing.

A blanket. What fun a piece of cloth can be! Plus, it gets cold in the plane and it's impossible to sleep if you're cold.

Lots of NEW, never before seen toys.

A complete change of clothes. Or is my kid the only one who has to take the.most.massive. dump on every plane ride she's ever been on?


----------



## sora (Oct 7, 2006)

Kids sunglasses I bought from a dollarstore was a big hit.
Stickers and snacks were good.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

We flew with DD in December (from Florida to Minnesota, so two flights with a layover). She was 2y3mo at the time. We got a DVD player and some movies, but we held out on it until the second flight each time. I bought new coloring books, crayons, and stickers and hid them from her until the flight. I also packed some good snacks and a puzzle. I put in lollipops for the take off and landing, since we got her her own seat and it would have been hard to nurse. We had an awesome flight attendant for one of the flights that kept her entertained as well.


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

We had good luck with a little box of dental floss. DD had a great time pulling it all out. And I discovered that I could pry open the box and rewind it all so she could do it again and again.


----------



## emmasmommy (Feb 26, 2004)

We will be flying overseas with our kids next month and did the same 1.5 years ago. DD1 has taken several long flights in her 5.75 years of life and here are some of the things we have brought with us:

colouring books and crayons
stickers
magnadoodle
small toys
books

We've found that anything that is new to them keeps them entertained a little longer. We always buy new books, crayons etc before a flight and give them to them on the plane. My mom bought a big sticker pack with stickers and a sticker book for each of the girls and she will give them to them when we leave. I've also bought some toys from the dollar store for one flight, but that wasn't as big as a hit as stickers are.

I like the magazine idea mentioned by a PP. I will try to remember to get both girls a magazine when we get to the airport. They will probably like it. We will have a 9 hour flight, but since we leave in the evening, they will hopefully sleep for a good part of it. We will also have individual TV screens that will have a channel with kids shows and another with family movies, so that will help too.


----------



## flatstanley72 (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks for all the great ideas! I am going to bring playdough, stickers, a small homemade felt board with felt shapes, paper & crayons, snacks, & some new toys & books. Hopefully that will keep her busy. I'll post a follow-up when we get back and let everyone know what worked. Thanks again!

Kim


----------



## Maxine45 (Oct 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *henhao* 
I was wondering the same thing and got some ideas from this article. It's an amusing read, too. =-)

http://hubpages.com/hub/air_travel_with_toddler

My favorite idea is to take new toys. We bought a small airplane for our DD and she fascinated, and we spent a long time going over the names for all the parts of the plane I knew. Then, I realized, I had a lot to learn about planes. :LOL

That's a great link! I've been checking these threads for the past few months as we get ready to take a little 2.5 hour flight. I'm lucky it's not a long long international flight and I wish the best of luck to everyone flying with kids.


----------



## flatstanley72 (Jan 9, 2007)

We went on our trip and DD did GREAT! It did help to have lots of different activities and snacks so we could keep changing things. I also packed some books & small toys separately in the suitcase so they would be new for the return trip. The things we brought were:

--lots of new books--some from library, some from Salvation Army
--new issue of Little Kids National Geographic
--playdough with shape cutters and plastic knife
--stickers and sticker book
--post-it flags
--small cars and other little toys that were new to her
--portable DVD player and DVD's
--masking tape--we played a game where I wrapped up small toys and other recognizable objects in tape and she guessed what they were--she really liked this!
--purse with Little People
--small tea set
--art supplies--Color Wonder markers, fingerpaints, & paper; crayons; homemade blank books to color/collage; magazine, child scissors, & glue stick for collaging
--homemade felt board with shapes


----------



## mamak05 (Mar 20, 2006)

So glad you had a great experience. I always find that travel with DD goes FAR better than I think it's going to!


----------



## lnhamp (May 16, 2008)

My DD and I have travelled from the midwest to California, and to the UK using the following;

Mr Potato Head- this was literally a lifesaver for both my DD and another passenger- we lent it to her when her DD had a meltdown
Stickers- anything that sticks- we used those freebie return address labels from charities.
Felt shapes with velcro attached to a piece of fabric- I made this myself- it was easy to roll up and throw in our backpack and kept her amused for an hour!
Playdoh (yeah it gets a little messy - but better than screaming!)
Lots of snacks! cereal, banana etc- I stay away from juice as it makes her hyper.
A small cloth bag filled with small, inexpensive toys- ration them out across the trip- just the "newness" factor keeps her busy.

My DD is easily bored, a wiggler and screamer and she did great on all our trips= GOOD LUCK!


----------



## kbl (Apr 17, 2008)

A trick that has worked from abt 6 mos until this week, at 20 mos, is to rip up the skymall catalog! Ripping paper is so fun and satisfying. And that thing is a piece of cr*p anyway.

Also we have learned:
-- be the last to board the plane, NOT the first (why would you add 20 minutes of squirming on the ground?)

-- when the flight attendant comes around with drinks, get yourself something with no ice. That way you can chug it immediately and baby can play with the crinkling cup right away. Holding a cup full of ice until the flight attendant comes to take it away, while baby's trying to grab it and dump it on your lap, is torture.

-- hiding something small in daddy's shirt pocket, and then baby has to find it, is really fun and can last awhile.

-- I brought a small dump truck this week. There are endless possibilities of what can be put in and dumped out.

-- OMG I am ALL for walking up and down the aisles the minute the seatbelt sign goes off. Almost everyone smiles as baby goes by. This week (20 mos) we spent alot of time looking around and saying "that person's sleeping. that person's reading a book. that person's eating a sandwich." Very interested.

-- small, busy food, like cheerios. dry food only!

-- sing songs

-- try to schedule flights at nap time. nurse and pray!

good luck!


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

I just completed a 23 hour flight with my 15 month old (alone and Im pregnant) and Im going to be doing the return flight (Im visiting my in-laws inthe states and Im returning to Okinawa) in a couple of days. DD is extremely active and HATES being tied in one place for too long.. Things that helped:
I let her run around during the layover. There are usually chairs facing each other so I just blocked off a few with out rolling carry on and my legs and let her climb and run back and forth.
On the plane she liked her coloring books, the magazines in the pockets in front of us and books. She was actually more entertained with the stuff on the plane than off. I was lucky that for most of the flights I had people who were parents next to me and didn't mind if she accidently bumped into her. If there wasn't turbulance I let her climb back and forth between her seat and mine and we walked the aliseway. Most of the stuff I brought I didn't use since it didn't entertain her. The hardest part was customs since the line was over 2 hours long. Being pregnant didn't help either.
On the return flight Im bringing some new books, some coloring books (I get the ones where the ink only shows on the pages so less mess), maybe an MP3 player since she likes to push buttons and her favorite stuffed dog.
Just bring what you know your child would like to play with. Don't worry about bugging the other passangers, Im pretty sure a little noise is better than a screaming baby.


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

This is a helpful and funny article: http://hubpages.com/hub/air_travel_with_toddler.

We use magna doodle, favorite snacks, crayons and coloring books, little figurines, and then we also talk about what's happening on the plane. We watch the plane get loaded -- one time it was getting loaded with vegetables so we talked about that -- and we'll talk about what the flight attendants do.

We never, ever get out of our seats except when DH or I has to use the bathroom. DH had the idea not to teach DD that we can walk around, because we thought she'd always beg to get up. I thought he was nuts but his idea worked really well! DD stays in her seat and knows that's the deal.


----------



## AngieB (Oct 25, 2003)

The one time I took my toddler on a plane I bought some small inexpensive toys and fun snacks that he could not play with or eat until we got on the plane. We packed them all in his little back pack and he carried them around the airport. He was really exsited to play with his new toys and they kept him busy for most of the flight.


----------



## snitker79 (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm getting ready to take my 2yo on a flight this next week.

Does anyone know if it's possible for me to board early to install the carseat and then go back out and wait to be one of the last ones to board? Otherwised I might have my dd come last since I will be traveling with my mother and she can bring her on after everyone else.


----------



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alfabetsoup* 
STICKERS. Coloring books and crayons. Sometimes you can get children's magazines in the airport and they have interesting toys and stickers in them--sesame street or whatever (not something I'd normally spend money on but desperate times etc.)

We've flown a lot in the past 6 months and it's never as bad as you think it will be. Bring snacks and lots of water. A friend of mine's DD was kept occupied for an entire 5-hour flight with one sport-top bottle of Evian!


my daughter went crazy for stickers through a whole plane ride


----------

